# Asylum hallway banging door



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is our halloween 2016 asylum hallway banging door video clips, there is also a automated drop panel with a zombie head that pops out at the end of the hallway as they approach they get a blast of air and the drop panel drops and head pops out. Both of these props are controlled with Mike Norths four banger arduino prop controller. I had 11 different props/audio effects controlled with these controllers 3 of which used PIR sensors where the rest used reflective beam break sensors. I know our exorcist reagan prop had one slight issue where the audio repeats but once someone broke the beam it would trigger and then it was fine the rest of the night, the only other issue was the beam break for banging door came loose and essentially broke the beam and it continued to trigger, once I got it back in place all was good the rest of the night.. all in all very successful. 6:30pm to 10pm at night about 600 people showed up.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Great scare! I really like the coloring of everything. (Black light?)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun scare


----------

